#ubuntu-sv 2011-03-29
<DebianUser> Hola como estan
<hiko_hitokiri> DebianUser, que hay
<DebianUser> por aqui, tratandome de comunicar con comunidades
<DebianUser> Vamos a celebrar un FLISOL en oriente
<DebianUser> y andamos buscando personas, que nos apoyen en el evento, impartiendo alguna conferencia...
<hiko_hitokiri> DebianUser, endonde exactamente
<USOL-UGBOriente> La comunidad de Usuarios de Software Libre (USOL) , les hace la invitacion al Festival Latinoamericano de Instalacion de Software Libre (FLISOL), se llevará a cabo en la Ciudad de Usulutan, Departamento de Usulutan, en la Universidad Capitan General Gerardo Barrios, el Dia sabado 09 Abril del 2011, A partir de las 8:00 a.m.
<hiko_hitokiri> ubuntulo1,  por que el cambio de nick
<USOL-UGBOriente> era el de DebianUser
<USOL-UGBOriente> asi mi nick es mas distintivo...
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> mira voy a preguntar en la lista
<hiko_hitokiri> de la comunidad para ver si alguien puede ir
<hiko_hitokiri> nosotros vamos a hacer uno aqui en sonsonate asi que no me puedo comprometer yo porlomenos
<USOL-UGBOriente> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> pero imagino gente de la comunidad si podra ir
<USOL-UGBOriente> seria bueno que nos apoyaran con alguna conferencia
<hiko_hitokiri> tienen alguna web con el anuncio?
<USOL-UGBOriente> por el momento solo la de la Universidad
<USOL-UGBOriente> http://www.ugb.edu.sv/index.php/flisol-2011.htm
<hiko_hitokiri> USOL-UGBOriente, si me hubiese gustado ir yo he dado conferencias pero en la de sanmiguel
<hiko_hitokiri> hace unos años
<USOL-UGBOriente> oh
<USOL-UGBOriente> seria bueno tenerte por estos lados
<USOL-UGBOriente> y sobre que estuvistes impartiendo?
<hiko_hitokiri> pues fue un maraton jaja
<USOL-UGBOriente> oh
<hiko_hitokiri> 3 dias continuos
<hiko_hitokiri> de 9 a 5
<USOL-UGBOriente> sobre que
<hiko_hitokiri> sobre todo
<hiko_hitokiri> progra redes
<hiko_hitokiri> basico etc
<hiko_hitokiri> no me sirvio el link que me mandaste
<hiko_hitokiri> me da error
<USOL-UGBOriente> prueba de nuevo
<USOL-UGBOriente> http://www.ugb.edu.sv/index.php/flisol-2011.html
<USOL-UGBOriente> conoces a alguien que sepa sobre desarrollo de aplicaciones para el android..
<USOL-UGBOriente> teniamos contactado a uno, pero no podrá asistir..
<hiko_hitokiri> quien?
<USOL-UGBOriente> a este chamaco: http://androidnauta.com/sobre-mi/
<hiko_hitokiri> no lo conosco la verdad jajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> pero bueno ya mando tu anuncio
<hiko_hitokiri> algun correo para que sepongan en contacto con voss
<USOL-UGBOriente> geofoxsystems@gmail.com
<USOL-UGBOriente> Gracias..
<hiko_hitokiri> USOL-UGBOriente, mas omenos de que les gustaria las conferencias para ver si alguien se apunta
<USOL-UGBOriente> Desarrollo de aplicaciones para el android, base de datos, Servidores, Drupal...
<USOL-UGBOriente> etc.. pueden proponer
<hiko_hitokiri> tu nombre cual es
<USOL-UGBOriente> Edgard Geovanny Rodriguez
<hiko_hitokiri> para  ponerlo ahi de contacto
<hiko_hitokiri> vos so el coordinador del evento?
<hiko_hitokiri> sos
<USOL-UGBOriente> Coordinador de Temas
<hiko_hitokiri> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> USOL-UGBOriente,  ya mande el correo
<hiko_hitokiri> aver quien le contesta
<USOL-UGBOriente> ok gracias por el apoyo
<USOL-UGBOriente> y tu eres de sonsonate?
<hiko_hitokiri> ya sabes lastima que tarde me entere y me comprometí para el de aca
<hiko_hitokiri> si de sonso
<USOL-UGBOriente> oh
<hiko_hitokiri> es uno pequeño por que las universidades de ca pues no apoyan casi nada por no decir nada
<USOL-UGBOriente> y lo van a celebrar en una institucion
<USOL-UGBOriente> o por parte de la comunidad
<hiko_hitokiri> pues en el ciber de uno de la comunidad
<USOL-UGBOriente> a que bien
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> aqui es el unico que funciona a linux full
<hiko_hitokiri> en sonso
<USOL-UGBOriente> oh!
<hiko_hitokiri> sin mascaras como algunos otros que le ponen temas de win
<hiko_hitokiri> este no tiene eso
<USOL-UGBOriente> jejeje
<USOL-UGBOriente> el año pasado celebramos un FLISOL
<USOL-UGBOriente> y pensamos seguir
<hiko_hitokiri> asististe al sfd?
<USOL-UGBOriente> que ya se quede eso en la institucion
<USOL-UGBOriente> no
<USOL-UGBOriente> y que temas van impartir por ahi
<hiko_hitokiri> si es que ahora anda lento esto por lo de los estudios jaja
<USOL-UGBOriente> asi, tienes razon
<hiko_hitokiri> pues yo uno basico y medio del uso de linux
<hiko_hitokiri> otro amigo progra con java y php
<hiko_hitokiri> y otro posible uno de un proyecto que tenemos
<USOL-UGBOriente> a que bueno
<hiko_hitokiri> del cual damos conferencias en las universidades
<hiko_hitokiri>  y colegios
<hiko_hitokiri> que nos lo copiaron ya varios y eso nos alegra
<USOL-UGBOriente> jeje
<USOL-UGBOriente> sobre que?
<hiko_hitokiri> hasta el ministerio de educacion ya lo esta copiando
<hiko_hitokiri> sobre programacion para niños
<USOL-UGBOriente> esta interesante
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> y para por una ves por todas quitar el martirio de todo estudiante de informatica
<hiko_hitokiri> osea los algoritmos
<USOL-UGBOriente> el atentado de todo estudiante
<hiko_hitokiri> es una forma divertida de aprender a programar
<hiko_hitokiri> es hacer un algoritmo
<hiko_hitokiri> y despertar la logica de programacion
<USOL-UGBOriente> si
<hiko_hitokiri> con juegos podriamos decirlo
<hiko_hitokiri> aunq ue se pueden hacer mas cosas
<hiko_hitokiri> que solo juegos
<USOL-UGBOriente> es mas facil comprenderlo asi
<hiko_hitokiri> aplicaciones interactivas
<hiko_hitokiri> con el mundo real
<hiko_hitokiri> por medio de hardware
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> es que dormido es dificil aprender
<USOL-UGBOriente> jaaajaa
<hiko_hitokiri> y pues en esas clases eso se lo que pasa
<USOL-UGBOriente> espero verlo algun dia..
<USOL-UGBOriente> el estudiante llega con sueño
<hiko_hitokiri> pues lo podes baja para probarlo
<USOL-UGBOriente> link
<hiko_hitokiri> y pedir que lo prueven los profesores que dan eso
<hiko_hitokiri> y si quieren piden confe y nosotros vemos si vamos
<hiko_hitokiri> es mas aremos un evento aqui sobre el
<hiko_hitokiri> http://scratch.mit.edu/
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi puede ver lo que los niños del mundo hacen y puede bajar el soft
<USOL-UGBOriente> viendo
<USOL-UGBOriente> ok te dejo
<USOL-UGBOriente> fue un gusto
<USOL-UGBOriente> gracias......
#ubuntu-sv 2011-03-31
<hiko_hitokiri> darkness51, que cuenta
<darkness51> nada bueno
<hiko_hitokiri> darkness51, ya esperando el 9?
#ubuntu-sv 2012-03-31
<sansalvadorman> hola gente
